# big elm Madison



## treeman218 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey JPS,

Cool idea for a forum.

I looked at a very large American elm yesterday. I'll be formally measuring it tomorrow. 

I tried to post a pic but it didn't work. John, I'll email you a pic.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 1, 2006)

treeman218 said:


> Hey JPS,
> 
> Cool idea for a forum.



Thanks Sean, nice to see you here.

Pass the Word around that this is here.

Ian from WIDNR said that he would promuligate the link to his voluntteer lis. But he has to find the time to read my last email and look at the board.


----------



## Gopher (Nov 2, 2006)

*The bigger they are...*

The better to see!

My, granny, what big trees you have! Well, you know my boys get the abridged version of all of the old tales, don't you?!

Just down the road from my house is a 55" dbh red oak, 98 feet tall with the average crown spread of 84 feet. It is in super shape, and scores out at 320 points in the Wisconsin system. I'll try and remember to get a picor two of it (maybe JPS will remind me?!)

Also, we measured a 41"dbh butternut as well. I don't recall the points on it just now, and of course, it's health is, well you know, it's a butternut, but it is alive.

I haven't set a line in it yet, but on the property line/ROW edge at some friends' of mine (yes, I have a couple!) is a 64" dbh silver maple in very good condition. This one may be in jeopardy, as our brain-challenged highway superintendant is also learning impaired.

In two weeks a couple of us will be pruning dead wood from one of the largest honey locusts in the State of Wisconsin.

I hope this forum gets many more of us going and measuring the grand daddys around our states.


----------

